# Strikeforce: Fedor Emelianenko vs Bigfoot Silva



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

1 Mil Fedor.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

5k on bigfoot. (why not the odds are great)


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Everything is going on the Last Emperor!

Fedor is coming in strong and hard (like the Sylvia fight):thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok I love fedor but those odds are worse than useless.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Seeing how Bigfoot Silva was getting his arse handed to him by Mike Kyle at the start of the fight... I see Fedor putting him away early with quick movement and strikes


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jesus i thought it would have been closer then that.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome Fedor picture. 
I could imagine some random guy making a bet just based on those pics... "Hmmm... a bald fat guy with jeans and a wooden cross against tall more athletic looking guy with funny ears and "Big Foot" tattooed on his arm." Fedor is like russian version of Rocky. 

With that being said, I see Fedor knocking Silva out in round 1, but these odds are just dumb. Small 500 point bet on Big Foot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

1 mil on Fedor. I have never bet so much money on somebody.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

All in on Fedor.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

What the hell is Silva going to do here anyway... Its a safe bet fellas


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

5K on Silva. That should guarantee fedor wins by massacre.

Fedor needs the old magic to overcome this much size and skill.

Look at them. If fedor had the same % body fat that silva does he'd be a MW.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Odds are too good to pass up. Silva has size, and a mixture of stand up and ground skills that none of Fedor's recent opponents have had(besides Werdum but we saw how that fight went). Silva also has one hell of a chin, going to be hard for Fedor to stop him even with his haymakers.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

You going for Silva in your pickems 420??


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

i put 5 k on fedor. should be a good fight. I cant wait .


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> You going for Silva in your pickems 420??


That is for you to find out


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Odds are too good to pass up. Silva has size, and a mixture of stand up and ground skills that none of Fedor's recent opponents have had(besides Werdum but we saw how that fight went). Silva also has one hell of a chin, going to be hard for Fedor to stop him even with his haymakers.


Speed is going to win this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

2 mill on Fedor.....:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

5 mill on Fedor.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Gotta toss a bit on bigfoot for the odds but I see Silva taking it!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

M.C said:


> 5 mill on Fedor.


I like the conviction....:thumbsup:



oldfan said:


> 5K on Silva. That should guarantee fedor wins by massacre.
> 
> Fedor needs the old magic to overcome this much size and skill.
> 
> Look at them. If fedor had the same % body fat that silva does he'd be a MW.


 
Like he did with Rogers??? Just sayin....:confused02:

EDIT: Mod please merg, sorry for the dob post...


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Bigfoot's stand up cant compare with Fedor's at all, Fedors been a fighter all his life, antonios been a mixed martial artist for 5 years, he doesnt have the experience Fedor does, he's got good odds though:thumb02:!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fedor stopped by the doc!



> Round 1 - Fedor with an overhand right and now another flurry. He's much faster than Silva early. Silva lands a counter but Fedor comes back with a punch. Fedor with a straight right and Silva pushes him into the cage. Silva leaning on him against the cage. They're separated for lack of action. Silva lands a few punches and Fed or starts to land and Slva lands a right hand. Silva pushes him into the cage again. Silva landing a few short punches, trying to stay busy enough to avoid a restart. Silva ducks down for a takedown and Fedor is looking to lock in the choke and Silva tries for a takedown but ends up on bottom. Fedor steps over and is in Silva's half guard. Ground and pound by Fedor and he looks for a kimura but Silva stands up. Right hand by Silva and a return shot by Fedor. Both men land big shots in a flurry and Silva with a takedown. The round ends and I have it 10-9 Fedor but a close, competitive round.
> 
> Round 2 - Silva with a takedown right away and he's in Fedor's half guard. Big right hand by Silva. Silva into side control and then north south before side control again. Mount by Silva and now big shots! Fedor gives up his back. Back to full mount. Big shots by Silva again and again Fedor gives up his back. Back to full mount. Fedor gives up the back AGAIN. Big shots by Silva. Silva locks up an arm triangle choke and he's turning into it. It's locked in deep. Silva continuing to pound away. Silva looks up at the clock. Silva looks for a leglock and Fedor reverses looking for a heel hook of his own. Silva gives the "no" finger and the round ends. 10-8 Silva.
> 
> Round 3 - They say the ref has waived off the fight for a swollen eye on Fedor. Wait, maybe not? I'm not sure what's going on. The fight IS over. Antonio Silva wins by TKO (Swollen eye), round 3.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/12/1989383/strikeforce-fedor-vs-silva-live-results-and-commentary


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooh some people just took a beating worse than Fedor ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope he drops weight and keeps fighting!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not this guy 1.6 mill for me


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wish I would have bet more, I was actually feeling pretty confident in Silva but just couldn't bring myself to bet big against Fedor considering how he usually finds a way to come out on top.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank god i never bet on this fight.......too bad the same can't be said about sergei and arlofski


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I lost a lot on him when he fought Werdum, but way less this time. Still felt bad for the guy not to be able to get stopped or try to pull off a one eyed miracle on the mat.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the credits


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

And we go back to zero.


----------

